# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly предлагает абонентам акцию «Три десятки»

## ByFly

*В сентябре 2016 года бренду* *byfly**исполняется 10 лет.*Многое менялось за это время: менялись тарифные планы, менялось оборудование и технологии&hellip;Менялись и наши абоненты. Однако основные ценности byflyостались неизменными: легко подключиться, легко пользоваться, легко себе позволить.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

